# Visual fire alarms?



## thedesklamp (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello I was wondering if anyone could clear up where exactly we need to put in the new Visual fire alarms. The things are expensive as hell and I don't want to waste the guy's money. I'm in Ontario and I can't find anything on where exactly they are required.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

strobes?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Enjoy.

Since your in Canada

*visual fire alarm requirements-canada*


----------



## thedesklamp (Mar 5, 2016)

*thanks*

Thanks I found what I needed about apartments being a class C building. I just have one question. I couldn't find anything about just a normal residential home. Do they fall under the new rules?


----------



## Hey_Kneepads (Apr 1, 2016)

Everywhere a smoke detector goes, which is every bedroom, and in hallways at a maximum of 15' from the nearest bedroom door. Building code classifies a room with a closet as a bedroom, so even if it's technically an office, you need a smoke detector/strobe there. It's great because they're an eyesore and afaik no one makes a combo smoke/CO detector/Strobe so you have to have at least 2 devices in the hallways (you can use a smoke/strobe combo in the bedrooms).

Technically the classification is for visual AND audio alarm, but for the longest time no one made both in a single unit, and Ontario is getting silly about things. Next we'll have to put in something that causes the house to vibrate in every house to wake up the people who are deaf AND blind.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey_Kneepads said:


> Everywhere a smoke detector goes, which is every bedroom, and in hallways at a maximum of 15' from the nearest bedroom door. Building code classifies a room with a closet as a bedroom, so even if it's technically an office, you need a smoke detector/strobe there. It's great because they're an eyesore and afaik no one makes a combo smoke/CO detector/Strobe so you have to have at least 2 devices in the hallways (you can use a smoke/strobe combo in the bedrooms).
> 
> Technically the classification is for visual AND audio alarm, but for the longest time no one made both in a single unit, and Ontario is getting silly about things. Next we'll have to put in something that causes the house to vibrate in every house to wake up the people who are deaf AND blind.


i rigged up a transfer plate vibrator to the living room floor in our house and strobes located in every room
(its controlled by a relay for the door bell)
my wife is deaf! 
i also installed an indicator panel to notify her if anyone walks past the motion sensors.


----------

